# Creating DOS Bootdisk w/NTFS, CDROM and USB Support



## Al4 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Win2K system that for some reason has decided to cease booting about 2/3rds of the way through Windows startup  as measured by the startup progress bar.

Assuming I have the drivers, how do I configure the CONFIG.SYS and AUTOEXEC.BAT files to give me:

 CDROM support (R/W if possible)
 USB support (R/W)
 NTFS formatted drive support

Once I have this, Ill be able to copy the files from the NTFS disk to the external USB disk and reinstall the O/S.

Many thanks,

- Al


----------



## Deon555 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Al,

For the USB and CDRW support i recommend "http://www.bootdisk.com/usb.htm"

For the NTFS support, someone just a little smarter than me will have to come along 

HTH a little

Deon


----------



## Al4 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks, Deon. 

Bootdisk.com is my base and I have NTFSDOS. Ijust need instructions for how to put them all together.  

- Al


----------



## GoldStar611 (Jan 24, 2006)

NTFS4DOS is a freeware dos app that allows read/write capability to ntfs drives. It didn't work in my experience, but you might as well try it
http://www.datapol-technologies.com/dpe/freeware/


----------

